# Gràfica de barras con formato de arbol



## Carlos Vargas (May 19, 2002)

Por favor me puedes ayudar para hacer una gràfica de barras horizontal donde el eje de las x este en el centro, de tal manera que la gràfica se ve como un àrbol, con 2 series de datos a ambos lados del eje?
Gracias de antemano por su atenciòn
Carlos Vargas


----------



## Juan Pablo González (May 19, 2002)

> On 2002-05-19 19:42, Carlos Vargas wrote:
> Por favor me puedes ayudar para hacer una gràfica de barras horizontal donde el eje de las x este en el centro, de tal manera que la gràfica se ve como un àrbol, con 2 series de datos a ambos lados del eje?
> Gracias de antemano por su atenciòn
> Carlos Vargas



No entiendo, cómo así como un árbol ?  lo único que puedo decir que se parece a un árbol es un gráfico polar... pero no se si sea esto...

Uno, por si acaso es esto, puede determinar el punto de cruce del eje Y con el eje X, para esto hay que hacer doble click en el eje X, escoger "Escala", y cambiar el punto donde dice:

"Eje de valores (Y) cruza en categoría número:"... esto queda mejor cuando el número de datos (O categorías) es par.


----------

